# Amazon Flex South Bay - Los Angeles



## Lv4kiki (Mar 22, 2017)

Does anyone know how I can sign up for flex in the South Bay? I can't find any information online.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Go to flex.amazon.com


----------



## Lv4kiki (Mar 22, 2017)

Lv4kiki said:


> Does anyone know how I can sign up for flex in the South Bay? I can't find any information online.


I have a thousand times. For the last year It's been saying that it's not available in my area which is clearly untrue.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

You have to check daily


----------



## losku (Aug 21, 2017)

^this. just check again and again.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Well... I'll put some Lv out there.. Call the support # even though they may tell you to email support. Tell them your not sure if my app is working right. .
You don't have to have Hawthorne as your home delivery station. You could set it for Irvine or East LA and still see offers for Hawthorne and others.


----------

